# leader help



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm still a novice and have yet to land a fish on the fly rod yet....although I've missed 4 so far because I haven't gotten the hook set technique down. anyway, I'm wondering what y'all do for leaders for reds , specks around here? online most talk about like 10 to 12 ft leaders tapered from 20# to 8#, but damn dude it's hard for me to cast with that long a leader. When I had about a 6 to 8 foot leader that went from 20 # to 12# I could cast alright. is that long of a leader really necessary for specks and reds?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Google Furled leaders, then make your own.*

Furled leaders cast so nice and lay out perfectly straight. Make the leader out of 10 or 12#. 7-9' is fine for most SW applications. For dock lights 6-8# Fluro will get you more bites.

Re: hook set. Hold your rod tip right at water level and pointing straight down your line. Set the hook by making a long haul with your line hand. If you miss the bite, the fly will still be in the strike zone. If he bites again, you won't miss because the second time, he is gonna eat it good. 

If you continue to miss fish, add a little Sheader Crab oil to the fly. If you can't find the crab juice, go with shrimp flavor. Once you get the hang of the hook set, you can quit using the scent if you want to. Me, I use scent a lot. I don't think scent can be used for IGFA Records, though. 

Fly fishing ain't magic.


----------



## HReid (Feb 28, 2018)

I like the bruce chard bonefish leader ( 



) set up as a basis to tie my leaders for all target species. Go lighter on tippet for spooky smaller fish or heavier for bigger fish or windy/ murky water conditions. 
Really its all up to you to decide on a case to case basis. Have fun playing around with different formulas.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

*Leader confusion*

Hi TheBeeDeeGee

Leaders can be a very confusing subject. Most internet posting on leaders apply to trout and small flies. Do no apply to salt water fishing. I have put together info on leaders 

http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?page_id=1246

hopefully it will help you. You are absolutely right - longer leaders are more difficult to turn over. But when you become a better caster it becomes easier.


----------

